# Blood test for Canine Cancer



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Toby has an ultrasound next week at the big veterinary center here and I'm going to ask his internist about this to see how they plan to offer it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will forward this to Rhonda Hovan for comment...she is THE golden cancer expert.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Just saw this on Facebook and was headed here to post it. Very exciting. Curious how many vets are aware of this and what they think of it?

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I feel like a dummy.
I didn't realize this was the same test that GRCA has address before. Rhonda sent me a very nice email with the link:

http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/EarlyCancerDetectionTests.pdf

Article is very, very well worth reading all the way through.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My dog, Baylee, was one of the "test dogs" for this blood test. It was offered free of charge at one of our specialties for those dogs willing to be in the study. Her test came back as clear of cancer. I give follow up reports annually regarding the state of her health, so far her health remains good other than her creaky back.

Very exciting stuff...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Barb for posting the GRCA pdf about this test.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ok, I feel like a dummy.
> I didn't realize this was the same test that GRCA has address before. Rhonda sent me a very nice email with the link:
> 
> http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/EarlyCancerDetectionTests.pdf
> ...


That's a great article. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby had a follow up ultrasound today (spleen nodule and enlarged lymph node in his intestines) with a certified internist and I brought a copy of the blood test information and Rhonda Hovan's article. I asked if they were using it in their practice, which includes an oncologist on staff. The answer is yes; however, the oncologist reports seeing a few false positives with the test, causing more diagnostic testing, which ultimately revealed no cancer was present. The oncologist said it's most helpful for diagnosing lymphoma.


----------

